# Whats your fave TV show?



## John the fur (Apr 15, 2016)

hello fine peeps my fave TV show is proooobably:
Gotham
or
Daredevil


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2016)

Of all time? I tend to watch older shows, but here's a few:

Twilight Zone, original series
Get Smart!
Dark Shadows
Taxi
Absolutely Fabulous
Are You Being Served?
Peep Show
The Tomorrow People (early series)
any BBC nature documentary with David Attenborough hosting it


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 15, 2016)

Gotham.
Used to like The Walking Dead, but that season finale pissed me off.
Used to like Legends of Tomorrow, but it got to be SSDD by the end of season 1


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 15, 2016)

Favorite? I don't  think I could choose, but here's a list of my most watched.
King Of The Hill
Untold Stories of the ER
Scrubs
My 600lb Life
Catfish
Law And Order:SVU
Supernatural


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 15, 2016)

GAME OF THRONES!
Used to love Grey's Anatomy (still do, really) but it went to shit in the season where Derek died.  It wasn't his death that bothered me, but whoever the fuck was writing/ directing that season made it cheesy AF and just started using basic white bitch filming techniques.  Like weird, random, pointless camera angles.
I like Supernatural, but it just got repetitive, and those fake ass voices got REAL old, but Ackles can take me raw any day of the week ;D  xD
Currently watching Under the Dome, which subscribes to the "white knight on a high horse" plot line, which sucks ASS, but hey, it might get better xD (probably not)
Vikings, always fun to watch.
The Magicians, rather enjoy it, though it started off as a little bit of a basic white bitch show, it got better xP


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 15, 2016)

Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, Gotham, Supernatural, Seinfeld, Avatar: The Last Airbender


----------



## John the fur (Apr 16, 2016)

cool guys


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

The Red Green Show. 

And mmmmmmany others


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

meerkat manor


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 2, 2016)

Mystery Science Theater 3,000
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Ancient Aliens
What on Earth
Dark Matters
My Little Pony:Friendship is Magic
The Lion Guard


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 2, 2016)

I used to watch "The Simpsons". That's a really amazing TV show. Too bad, I have no time for it now :/


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 2, 2016)

I watch the ball drop every year... that's literally all the TV I watch.  Internet killed the video star.


----------



## Huluvoo (May 8, 2016)

Doctor Who
Hannibal
Come Dine with Me
The Great British Bake-Off


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

hooooooh boy

doctor who
sherlock
steven universe
bobs burgers
rick and morty
scorpion
cupcake wars
yknow what just throw all of tumblr's entertainment in a blender and yeah that


----------



## GalaxyOtter (May 13, 2016)

Steven Universe, Rick and Morty, and others because I'm oh so lazy ;P


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 13, 2016)

Lucifer
Game of thrones
Supergirl
limitless
Whose line is it anyway
steven universe
gravity falls
regular show
rick and morty


----------



## Yukkie (May 13, 2016)

Community, 
Steven Universe,
Gravity Falls,
I guess The Amazing Race?
Fish Hooks,
And I think that's it.
uwu;;; I prefer cartoons.


----------



## Kioskask (May 13, 2016)

I can't even remember the last time I watched TV...


----------



## modfox (May 13, 2016)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 13, 2016)

I rarely watch shows, I mainly watch YouTube videos - certain shows I do watch
• Pokemon (Japanese language, hate the English dub)
• The Foxbusters  (no longer on TV, still have some saved episodes on VHS)
• Beavis and Butthead  (still have all the episodes on VHS)
• Puella Magi Modoka Magica

Non cartoon:
• Hell's Kitchen
• Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 14, 2016)

Survivor, it's the only show I watch on TV anymore really, I don't have the patience to keep up with anything else on TV other than maybe looking in occassionally if mom is watching something interesting.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 19, 2016)

American Dad.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 19, 2016)

RuPaul's Drag Race, the only thing I watch aside from horror films on tv. :3


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 8, 2016)

How do I even choose????

Erm.. I can put Forensic Files on the list, it's an old old favorite.
Cops, other crime shows...
I love TONS of cartoons...
some top favorite of those would be
Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, Transformers (the 80s cartoon), Grim adventures of Billy and Mandy,
I can actually name several more, but I'll leave these as my top picks.
Just about everything on Animal Planet...
Ocean Planet, Planet Earth, Too Cute, Emergency Vets, Monster Quest, bla bla bla can't name 'em all.
Lots of Anime.. I guess my fave right now would be One Piece
also love Gurren Laggan, Baccano, Mushishi, ugh several others again. Eh.

What I watch the most though, are cartoons (including anime), I love animation.


----------



## ngan ngoc (Jun 9, 2016)

I like Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, Super Natural


----------



## Peacewalker (Jul 1, 2016)

Family Guy
The Simpsons
Rick and Morty
Frasier
Doctor Who
Breaking Bad


----------



## coldbrew (Jul 1, 2016)

Right now?
- Penny Dreadful (I think it ended...*sigh*)
- Brooklyn Nine-Nine
- TMNT (because wow it's actually really good)
- Archer

Frankly I got no time to spare for TV shows (while friends are all "omg Game of Thrones" etc.)...back then at high school was different (I gobbled up a shit ton of shows), but now? Witcher 3 probably took up 60% of my entertainment time slot anyways XD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jul 1, 2016)

1. Impractical Jokers
2. Seinfeld
3. Family Guy
4. Trailer Park Boys
5. Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Alkraas (Jul 1, 2016)

I like Steven Universe, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Game Of Thrones, The Walking Dead


----------



## Darklordbambi (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh, I actually have a new show I'm into, Battlebots. It's actually fun as hell.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 8, 2016)

Guardian of the galaxy
Avenger assemble
All hail King Julian
StarWars rebbel
Thunderbirds are go (the new serie)
transformers robot in disguise (2015)
Ultimate SpiderMan
The Simpsons
Agent of Shield
Agent Carter
Daredevil
Gotham


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 8, 2016)

The A Team
Hogan's Heroes
The Red Green Show
MST3K
Sledgehammer


----------



## JumboWumbo (Aug 9, 2016)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 9, 2016)

How can I pick just one??

I watch too much TV and naming all of my favorite shows would be in the hundreds. As of what it currently in-season (as of 8/9/16) I am into:
Mad TV | Tosh.o | Impractical jokers | Ancient aliens (Though I think they are off-season now not sure) | Ghost adventures | Master chef | Whose line is it anyway | Paranormal witness
Not many TV shows I am into are on this summer season that are new, things will pick-up again in the fall (=


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2016)

Twin peaks, new season soon, Trent Reznor in cast? Cool.
Also watch supernatural from time to time when its on but that's whatever.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

rick and morty and gravity falls


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

(In no particular order)
Rick and Morty
Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job (yes, that's the show's actual name)
Digimon
Bleach
My Name is Earl
The Office (US)
Invader Zim
Futurama (pre-Comedy Central)
Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## SoulaCola (Aug 11, 2016)

Bojack Horseman
True Detective
Rick and Morty
Trailer Park Boys
Check It Out!, With Dr. Steve Brule
Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't watch TV shows anymore. One I would watch ritually as a kid was storm stories. I was really, really into weather. Still am, just not nearly as much when I was younger. I have them on VHS stacked on a shelf. lol


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't watch TV shows anymore. One I would watch ritually as a kid was storm stories. I was really, really into weather. Still am, just not nearly as much when I was younger. I have them on VHS stacked on a shelf. lol


Back in my early childhood, I had this ~4-year fascination with the weather channel. The funny thing was that I had no idea what the hell was going on. I would just spend so long watching all the boiling colors as they showed the cloud patterns and read the temperatures that meant nothing to me.



_I, uhh... I have ADHD._


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 11, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Back in my early childhood, I had this ~4-year fascination with the weather channel. The funny thing was that I had no idea what the hell was going on. I would just spend so long watching all the boiling colors as they showed the cloud patterns and read the temperatures that meant nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> _I, uhh... I have ADHD._



I grew out of the weather channel. It is after all a program for the public. For me, "27 Celsius, possible storms, winds at 5 mph" doesn't cut it. I got to know *EVERYTHING*.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2016)

SWAT Kats
Dexter's Laboratory
Stargate SG-1
Star Trek The Next Generation, Voyager and Deep Space 9
Mythbusters
Blackadder
Avatar The Last Airbender


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

does anyone know of any showes that are like rick and morty and gravity falls that are good


----------



## Cheshireneko-san (Aug 11, 2016)

I don't watch tv as much as I used to but the things I still catch from time to time are South Park, Rick and Morty, Bobs Burgers, The Walking Dead, Steven Universe and Supernatural.


----------



## Tao (Aug 17, 2016)

Seinfeld, X-Files, King of the Hill, and Bojack Horseman. Anime is a whole different story though.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 17, 2016)

If non anime, As of right now Teen Titan's (NOT GO)

If anime, Gundam Wing, G, or OO


----------



## elza (Aug 23, 2016)

Game of thrones .


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

It's always changing for me... uh... currently It's steven universe, followed by rick and morty, followed by bob's burgers. I Uh.... don't watch a lot of tv.


----------



## Winter (Sep 4, 2016)

My all-time favourite show is Red Dwarf, so I'm currently on tenterhooks for the new season. Only 2½ weeks left...


----------



## Julen (Sep 4, 2016)

Fave TV show? Too many to choose just one so i'll choose a bunch.

Band of Brothers
The Pacific
Big Bang Theory
How i met your mother
The Walking Dead
Breaking Bad


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Sep 4, 2016)

Steven Universe
Agent Carter
Legend of Korra
Avatar The Last Airbender
Over The Garden Wall
and etc.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 7, 2016)

Game of Thrones (The books are still better, but the show is one of the better things on TV).
Rick and Morty
Silicon Valley
I used to watch the Amazing Race almost religiously until it  became more about the rivalries rather than the locales and cultures.


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

Attack on Titan
Death Note
Red Dwarf
(Red Dwarf is really funny)


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 9, 2016)

Kaleido Star 
Super Sentai
Kamen Rider
Inuyasha
Pokemon
Once Upon a Time
Bellflower Bunnies
Horrid Henry


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2016)

The one that entertains me that most. Unfortunately, I don't know what one...


----------



## SPC (Sep 10, 2016)

Ah, I feel the same as Coffee Lion, I can't choose just one. I never get tired of watching these:

Burn Notice
Psych
House, M.D, 

The Legend of Condor Hero
The Penguins of Madagascar
Hey Arnold!
As Told by Ginger 

Invader Zim

The Fairly OddParents 
The Nickelodeon line-up was so nice back then. I enjoy watching these last five tv shows even now. 

How long do you guys stick around to a show? I used to like Supernatural, but the story got nonsensical the further the season went so I stopped at season 5.


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 11, 2016)

I used to watch Supernatural until around season 2 when I got super far behind and missed the 3rd season, caught some of 4th, then missed everything else. I also stopped watching Arrow around season 2 because I kept forgetting it was on and some other shows caught my interest. I wish I was a hulu subscriber but i'm not so those missing seasons are gone forever and it would take me years to catch up much like with Dr. Who lol


----------



## SPC (Sep 11, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I kept forgetting it was on and some other shows caught my interest.



Supernatural had a good story going on before their enemies became much more larger than life and whatnot. It's a shame you missed the few good bits in the earlier seasons.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 11, 2016)

Steven Universe
Rick and Morty
Archer
Bob's Burgers
South Park
And a few online shows.

Very much a cartoon person. :'D


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 19, 2016)

Pokemon Of course
And Pokemon Origins (The story about red. A little darker than the original anime)
Archer
South Park
Band of brothers
The pacific 

To name a few


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

I am a big fan of TV shows.I watch almost all the reality shows. I watch
sherlock,Hell's Kitchen,Fish Hooks,Doctor Who,Ancient Aliens,The Tomorrow People


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 20, 2016)

*Clear Throat*





after that it would be Steven Universe =)


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## metatem (Oct 8, 2016)

Fav has definitely got to be Bojack horseman

Runners up are

Adventure time
Rick and Morty
Hannibal
Dexter
PsychoPass
Steven Universe
You know what this is hard there are too many good shows.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 13, 2016)

I need to check out bojack . Never seem it and it seams a lot of people like it. 
I've been watching Luke Cage series. It's pretty cool so far.  To many shows to list. Anyone every watch Daria?


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 17, 2016)

The Simpsons


----------



## LycanTheory (Oct 17, 2016)

The walking dead


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 17, 2016)

One-Punch Man. :3


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Bojack Horseman
Key and Peele
That Mitchell and Webb Look
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Peep Show
Absolutely Fabulous
Strangers with Candy
Rick and Morty
Archer
Shameless
South Park
Breaking Bad
Gotham
The Boondocks
Beavis and Butthead
King of the Hill
Chappelle's Show

And not sure if this counts since it's online, but The Nostalgia Critic


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Clear Throat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a great show. Am surprised more furries haven't latched onto it like they did with Zootopia.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Generation Kill
Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

I have tons of favorites but my all time fave is Tales from the Crypt which is my fave show since i was 7 when it first aired on HBO


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 2, 2016)

Hell's Kitchen 
Once Upon A Time
My Little Pony
Old School Pokemon
Avatar The Last Air Bender

annnddd
I'm a sucker for Hana Yori Dango/Boys Over Flowers


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 3, 2016)

Right now it's "Luke Cage;" all-time fave? I'll get back to you on that one, too many possibilities. (Kung Fu? Monty Python? The Simpsons before it jumped the shark? MASH ditto? X-Files ditto?...)


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 3, 2016)

This is hard!

I love the millenium tv series(the weird kinda-spinoff of the x-files), but I'm not sure if I prefer it to the x-files.


----------



## DLewis28 (Dec 4, 2016)

For me it's Looney Tunes, The Simpsons, American Dad, We Bare Bears, Bleach, Ghost in the Shell series and many others.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 4, 2016)

Legends of tomorrow. hands down.

Oh, cartoon? I'd have to pick.........um......oh, wow. i don't watch actual TV shows that much anymore after I got outta My Little Pony.


----------



## stimpy (Dec 5, 2016)

mine would be

- How I Met Your Mother 
-Seinfeld 
-Frasier 
-Everybody Loves Raymond 
-Becker
-Friends 
-King of Queens

my favorite anime would be the only anime i've ever watched,   Intal D


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 6, 2016)

Big Bang Theory
Married...With Children
Ash vs. Evil Dead
Family Guy
The Goldberg
Alf
Family Matters
Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
Sledge Hammer
The Honeymooners
Transformers (Gen 1 animated series)


----------

